# Dont Use Crest Pro-Health Mouthwash!!



## djpharoah (Mar 5, 2008)

I started using this like a week back thinking hey no alcohol so no burn. Turns out this shit leaves some kind of precipitate on your tongue which I would scrap off. It also apparently leaves brown stains on your teeth due to the chemical used. I havent found any stains on my teeth yet but have found a few dots on the inside of my mouth (not visible from the front). I bought this cuz I figured I dont need the alcohol burn along with my braces so fuck it. The tip of my tongue has been sore for a week or so but I thought it was due to my braces - but its actually due to the freaking chemical BS in the mouthwash that is killing my taste buds. I just tossed it down the drain.

Anyways I found this on digg and on google - seems like a lot of people are getting fucked over . Im going back to listerine.

Crest Pro-Health Mouthwash: "I Woke Up With Brown Spots On My Teeth"


----------



## Splees (Mar 5, 2008)

EEK! that's lameee. I've never tried the mouthwash, I guess that's a good thing now. The toothpaste is alright. I prefer the regular mint one. I dig the taste of Listerine though.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 27, 2008)

I have found the same shit with my tongue, and I would also scrap it off. I stopped using it about a week or so ago and no my mouth feels better!


----------



## Clydefrog (Mar 27, 2008)

:O

Wow.

I saw this shit on the shelf last week when I was shopping, and ALMOST bought it. I went with the good old standby Listerine instead, but I was REALLY close to trying it.

Glad I didn't. Thanks for the heads up, I might have tried it next time...


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 27, 2008)

I've been using that stuff for a month or so (girlfriend got it for free at CVS) but I haven't had any of the yellow/brown spots on my teeth nor have I lost the taste in my mouth for long periods of time. Nevertheless, I won't be using it further. That sucks man, hope you can get the problem fixed. Is this registered with the FDA?


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 27, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> I've been using that stuff for a month or so (girlfriend got it for free at CVS) but I haven't had any of the yellow/brown spots on my teeth nor have I lost the taste in my mouth for long periods of time. Nevertheless, I won't be using it further. That sucks man, hope you can get the problem fixed. Is this registered with the FDA?



Thanks Matt. I drained that stuff as soon as I found out. Im back to Listerine and its alcohol kick. Pretty much got all my taste buds back.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 28, 2008)

my taste buds are still not 100% yet. I'm going to the dentist soon to have my yearly cleaning and i'm going to point that out to them as well. They recommended that stuff to me.


----------



## Nerina (Apr 24, 2008)

I think the original listerine is the best, or ACT.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, that's not right. I use the Pro Health toothpaste. It seems all right, except that it exfoliates the skin on the inside of my mouth. It's not a bad thing really, but it's just kind of gross picking dead skin out of my mouth for a little while after I brush.


----------



## kristallin (Apr 24, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Wow, that's not right. I use the Pro Health toothpaste. It seems all right, except that it exfoliates the skin on the inside of my mouth. It's not a bad thing really, but it's just kind of gross picking dead skin out of my mouth for a little while after I brush.



I thought I was the only one experiencing that, besides the discoloration. You'd have this slimy residue peeling off the insides of your mouth. Yuck!
Switched back to Colgate and Listerine and slowly my teeth are turning white again.


----------



## Randy (Apr 24, 2008)

kristallin said:


> I thought I was the only one experiencing that, besides the discoloration. You'd have this slimy residue peeling off the insides of your mouth. Yuck!
> Switched back to Colgate and Listerine and slowly my teeth are turning white again.



Same shit here... weird.


----------



## yellowv (May 16, 2008)

We went out to eat one night with my buddy and his wife and he was complaining about his new mouthwash. It turned out to be this stuff. We have since looked it up and found all this crazy crap about it. Glad i never used the stuff.


----------

